# H,slim 250gb xbox360,W 40k marine army



## mikef350 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Sorted*

Hi all

I dont use it so up for trade is a mint condition 250gig slim type xbox360 with box etc and eldar scrolls skyrim game.id like a nicely painted or never been painted 40k marine army with relivent codex and pref current edition models.e.g

dark knights
blood angels
chaos
ultra marines 
etc etc


----------



## mikef350 (Apr 2, 2011)

xbox has now been sold


----------

